# Potty Pads and poop!



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a question for any of you who can help. Carly (almost 5 months) doesn't like to poop on her potty pad at all anymore, even though she will pee on it, and during the day I can most often get her outside for her poops but at night, javelinas (wild pig looking creatures from the rodent family that weigh up to 80lbs...look them up on the net, they're unbelievable ) jump into my yard to snack on birdseed etc., so I can't let her out, and then she usually tries to poop in the bathroom or at the far end of my galley kitchen or in some corner somewhere. I really want to stop this, but she just won't poop on the potty pad...it's like she needs to hide her poop and the potty pad (in her ex pen) is out in the open. She will use the potty pad to poop when she is contained in the ex pen though. 

Sorry for anyone who is reading this twice, I posted it in the wrong topic :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Have you tried putting a wee-wee pad in the bathroom to see if she will go there? I think they prefer to go in private or in some out of the way place. Also, you could try a litter box in the laundry room or garage? Just trying to think of ideas for you. Wouldn't want your baby to get caught by a javelina!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Have you tried putting a wee-wee pad in the bathroom to see if she will go there? I think they prefer to go in private or in some out of the way place. Also, you could try a litter box in the laundry room or garage? Just trying to think of ideas for you. Wouldn't want your baby to get caught by a javelina![/B]


I might have to do that however my bathroom is quite small, the part of it she goes poop in, is just a tiny room with just the toilet and tub (the vanity is on the other side of the door). I am in a relatively small apartment (maybe 900 sq ft) with a yard, but no garage or ensuite laundry. Her favorite place to poop is the kitchen but I really hate to make that her poop place :shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is certainly off the "poop" topic, but I was watching this
video about Javelinas. I wouldn't want them in my yard, but
they are kinda cute :wub: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtY2JNoZ4ZQ.../javelina.shtml


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> This is certainly off the "poop" topic, but I was watching this
> video about Javelinas. I wouldn't want them in my yard, but
> they are kinda cute :wub:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtY2JNoZ4ZQ.../javelina.shtml[/B]


They have added my name to the end of that Jave ... I'd be terrified to see that thing in the dark ... :w00t: or day for that matter ..

Coming back to the poop - perhaps a tent ?? I know some sm mom's use a cute pink tent


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

At poop time, put her in her pen with the pad and wait. Give her 10 minutes. No joy, crate for 15 and try again. Repeat until you have success. DO NOT let her run free if she has not gone.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I have a question for any of you who can help. Carly (almost 5 months) doesn't like to poop on her potty pad at all anymore, even though she will pee on it, and during the day I can most often get her outside for her poops but at night, javelinas (wild pig looking creatures from the rodent family that weigh up to 80lbs...look them up on the net, they're unbelievable ) jump into my yard to snack on birdseed etc., so I can't let her out, and then she usually tries to poop in the bathroom or at the far end of my galley kitchen or in some corner somewhere. I really want to stop this, but she just won't poop on the potty pad...it's like she needs to hide her poop and the potty pad (in her ex pen) is out in the open. She will use the potty pad to poop when she is contained in the ex pen though.
> 
> Sorry for anyone who is reading this twice, I posted it in the wrong topic :wub:[/B]


I want to thank everyone who responded to this. I took the advice and put another potty pad in the far end of my kitchen (where some suspicious poops kept showing up :huh: ) even though the last thing I really want is a potty pad in my kitchen! She is yound now and eventually I will move it out as her training gets better. After thinking about things I realized that in the last place (we just moved) Carly was contained in the kitchen and her potty pad was in a alcove in front of the fridge so I guess she feels quite at home going potty there. She also has a potty pad in her ex pen. I have also been keeping the space a bit smaller when she is loose and things are improving 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear the update! Hopefully she'll continue to poop on the pad.

I'd never heard of a Javelina before! They are kinda cute :wub: Especially the babies!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> This is certainly off the "poop" topic, but I was watching this
> video about Javelinas. I wouldn't want them in my yard, but
> they are kinda cute :wub:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtY2JNoZ4ZQ.../javelina.shtml[/B]


Wow, that was a cool video. These babies are 40-60 lbs and they can jump like cats which I wouldn't have believed if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=544312
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second pad is working 100% with no accidents!!! Yeah!!!...she even pees in there too. I will deal with moving of out of the kitchen as she gets older...I guess it's a small price to pay for no potty accidents, I really think she likes to have a second option for peeing too.


----------

